# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الموهوبين ذوى الإعاقه البصريه ...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
صباحكم / مساءكم 
بالورد والياسمين..
تمثل الإعاقه البصريه عقبه فى سبيل التعرف على المواهب بين هؤلاء الأطفال إلي جانب صعوبات أو عقبات أخرى تتمثل فى التأخر النمائي ونقص الفرص المتاحه أمام هؤلاء الفرص المتاحه أمام هؤلاء الأطفال ، وصعوبات التواصل 0
ويشير وايتمور وميكر عام 1985 إلى أن هناك سمات معينه تميز هؤلاء الأطفال مثل :0
1- أن معدل التعلم من جانبهم سريعا 
2- أن زاكرتهم قويه للغايه 
3- يمتازون بمهارة تواصل لفظى مرتفعه إلى جانب كم كبير من المفردات اللغويه 
4- لديهم مهارة عاليه فى حل المشكلات 
5- أما تفكيرهم الإبتكارى فيتطور بدرجه تقل عن أقرانهم المبصرين وذلك فى بعض المجالات الأكاديميه 
6- لا يجدون صعوبه فى التعلم بطريقة برايل 
7- يمتازون بالمثابره والدافعيه للمعرفه 
8- معدل النمو المعرفي قد يقل أحيانا عن أقرانهم المبصرين 
9- يتسمون بقدرتهم الممتازه على التركيز 
ولرعاية مواهب هؤلاء الأطفال يجب الإهتمام بنواحى القوه من جانبهم وتدعيمها وتطويرها 
وعدم إغفال نواحى القصور إلى جانب تقدم البرامج المناسبه لهم التى يجب أن تتسم بما يلي :/
1- أن يتم الموائمه بين موهبتهم وعجزهم 
2- أن تتضمن أنشطه خاصه بالإسراع فى مجال قدرات ومهارات هؤلاء الأطفال 
3- أن يتم اختيار تلك المصادر المناسبه حتى يتضمنها البرنامج 
4- أن يتم كتابة ما يتضمنه البرنامج بطريقة برايل 
5- تقديم كتب ومجلات وبطاقات مختلفه خارج إطار البرنامج بطريقة برايل 
6- استخدام التسجيلات الصوتيه 
7- استخدام معمل كمبيوتر يسمح لهم بكتابة ما يسمعونه بطريقة برايل 
م/ن
تتعطر صفحتي بعطر حرووووفكم العبقه

----------


## نبراس،،،

قبل عدة سنواات لفت انتبااهي واثار تعجبي 
باائع في سووق ميااس عندما كنت ادخل مع اخواتي لشرااء قطع القمااش
كانت بكل اتقان ياتي بما نريد وحتى باللون المطلووب
وعندما اخااطبه ينظر إلى ويكلمنى بكل احترام رغم صغري 
ولكن عندما يتنقل من مكان لاخر كان يمد يديه كأي انسان لا يرى
طبعا كان برفقته احد ابناائه الصغاار ولكن لم يكن يعتمد عليه بكثره
فسألت عنه وقيل لي انه لا يبصر ولم اصدق قولهم ولم افكر للحظه انه كان لا يرى 
لانه يأتي بالمطلووب بأتقان وحتى اذا اردنا اللون الفلاني كان يتلمس القمااش واحدا بعد ااخر
حتى يأتي باللون المطلووب ،،، 
وقبل 4 ليالي ذهبت مع بعض اهلي لشراء اللقماش وقد نسيت ذلك الرجل وتفااجأت بوجووده 
في نفس المحل ولكنه تطور كثيرا وكان ولده واحد العماال يساعدونه في العمل 
وعندما سألت عن نوع معين هو اجااب بكل هدووء بعدم وجود طلبي 
فخرجت وقلت له في امان الله فحياني بكلماات افضل مما قلت له 
فرأيت في وجهه المثابره والامل وااخلاق والطيبه والتمسك بمبدأ لا تيأس من الحياة
اعتذر على الاطاله  
فرح كل الشكر لك ولمواضيعك الراائعه 
تحياتي لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الله
الله كريم ولطيف بعباده

اخ نبراس 

اغنيت الموضوع بمداخلك
مشكورين عالموضوع المميز

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*طرح جدااا حلوو*
*تسلميين فرح ع هيك اختيار رائع للمواضيع*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*وماننحرم عبق الجديد*
*دمتي بعين المولى*
*مداخله رائعه اخي نبراس فشكرا لك ...*

----------


## فرح

> قبل عدة سنواات لفت انتبااهي واثار تعجبي 
> باائع في سووق ميااس عندما كنت ادخل مع اخواتي لشرااء قطع القمااش
> كانت بكل اتقان ياتي بما نريد وحتى باللون المطلووب
> وعندما اخااطبه ينظر إلى ويكلمنى بكل احترام رغم صغري 
> ولكن عندما يتنقل من مكان لاخر كان يمد يديه كأي انسان لا يرى
> طبعا كان برفقته احد ابناائه الصغاار ولكن لم يكن يعتمد عليه بكثره
> فسألت عنه وقيل لي انه لا يبصر ولم اصدق قولهم ولم افكر للحظه انه كان لا يرى 
> لانه يأتي بالمطلووب بأتقان وحتى اذا اردنا اللون الفلاني كان يتلمس القمااش واحدا بعد ااخر
> حتى يأتي باللون المطلووب ،،، 
> ...



 تسلم اخووووي نبراااس،
كل الشكر لك خيي عالمدااااخله الراااائعه
وبجد خيي يمتلكوووون الصبر والامل والثقه بلنفس
وعدم الاعتمااا ع الغييير ...
السليم تصيبه شي بسيط تزعزع عزيمته لكن
هم يزيدهم قوه ..شعارهم لايأس مع الحياه......
لك اجمل التحااايااا بحب النبي واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

> سبحان الله
> الله كريم ولطيف بعباده
> 
> اخ نبراس 
> 
> اغنيت الموضوع بمداخلك
> مشكورين عالموضوع المميز



 تسلمي حبيبتي هـــــــدى
حضوووورك لاغنى لنا عنه يعطيك العاااافيه
دوووم منووووره يالغلا
مفقه

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد**طرح جدااا حلوو*
> *تسلميين فرح ع هيك اختيار رائع للمواضيع*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
> *وماننحرم عبق الجديد*
> *دمتي بعين المولى*
> *مداخله رائعه اخي نبراس فشكرا لك ...*



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي حبيبتي شذااااوي
الرووووعه في تواااصلك الحلووو دااائما 
يسعدني توااااجدك ونوووور هالاطلاله الرااائعه
دمتي عزيزتي بخيير

----------

